# Collie cross Kelpie



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone had any experience with this cross breed. I imagine that it is a cross that can be quite hard work but must admit I do not know alot about Kelpies. There are a few of these dogs ended up at the local rescue recently and some one local advertised two for ages before they got sold so was just wondering really. Are they any more hard work then collies are? I grew up with a lab x collie cross and she was great and also know a springer x collie who Sonny gets on great with (he does not do the whole hearding/circling thing which just gets Sonny hyper). I imagine that it may be different with two hearding breeds but was just wondering if they are that hard with a few ending up in the shelter (although failed workers often end up their anyway).


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That cross would be difficult I would imagine. Both breeds need a lot of exercise and stimulation.Kelpies are as difficult as collies apparently. Unless you were getting one to work in agility or something I wouldn't get that cross


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi

I was not planning on getting one - I have already ruled out a border collie as too much work (not fair on Dad as he looks after my dog when I am at work) and they just make Sonny hyper by herding/circling him anyway. I was just wondering really. I did take Sonny to agility for a little while but more for fun. I thought it interesting that the Collie/Springer did not do the hearding thing though - always thought he was a bit strange for a collie because of this until I was told he was a cross


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow not a cross i would fancy taking on as Kelpies need to be stimulated, as idle and bored dogs become frustrated, noisy, and destructive as do Collies , and unless you was doing somekind of work with it every day then may be not a good choice


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It depends on the traits they inherit so yours inherited more of the spaniel side than the collie. I wouldn't want that cross either no offence


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

The two pure Kelpies I know working obedience competitions are maniacs!! Crossed with a collie - wow. The owner would need to be in their 20's and intend to do agility IMO.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I've met one before, had been in 6 homes each said they could not cope  the woman who had it was part of an agility team so the dogs was kept mentally stimulated all the time. They are a fine x for someone who wants a high energy dog like that but for the average dog owner, god no.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've seen these about too.

Last year when Daves siblings had gone to their home I put on freecycle a bunch of puppy stuff- milk powder, collars etc and a woman who was breeding a litter of Collie x Kelpies replied to me. I wonder if they are from her litter, I'm going to see if I still have her email.

She told me they are no more hard work than a border collie.

However... I spoke to someone else that owned the breed who told me if he did not do flyball with her, she would have driven him round the bend! Keeping her brain active until she was old enough to actually do the flyball was damn hard work. You are mixing two high energy very intelligent breeds, they are not for the feint harted and certainly not for the normal pet home.


----------



## samlf (Oct 7, 2010)

I know a collie cross kelpie, well thats what they think he is as he is a rescue. Apparently he is very high maintenance and a nightmare for cat chasing, he can run and play for hours (a lot longer than my border collies can) and is very boisterous. lovely dog though!


----------



## mandiexxx (Dec 20, 2010)

I have an 8 year old rescue kelpie collie cross and he is brilliant. He has loads of energy when he's out on his run but in the house he's totally relaxed and happy just to mooch around following me about.
He does get a bit restless if it gets past time for his walk, but as long as he gets out for a run each day he's quite happy.


----------



## ains1234 (Dec 3, 2013)

Had kelpie collie cross as 12 wk old from farm. Most intelligent loving trusting dog ever. Loved to run and learn. Only hyper at times of play but exeptionaly obedient. Would recomend to anyone. Too intelligent to be distructive if not entertained enough, its all in the handling. Lost mine this morning in a car accident so now I know what an amazing dog I lost. She could be trained a new trick in minutes. My son who was 9 at the time taught her to bow and play dead! RIP my beautiful girl, Sky xxxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.x


----------



## Bubba's mum (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi guy's, we adopted a mixed breed that they couldn't tell us what she was. As she has gotten older the vet (and others) say they can see Border Collie and kelpie in her. She is beautiful but can be a handful. In particular she will happily walk with me and then flips out and starts biting me. At times she can be quite vicious and I don't know how to fix this. The firmer I am the more reactionary she becomes. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bubba's mum said:


> Hi guy's, we adopted a mixed breed that they couldn't tell us what she was. As she has gotten older the vet (and others) say they can see Border Collie and kelpie in her. She is beautiful but can be a handful. In particular she will happily walk with me and then flips out and starts biting me. At times she can be quite vicious and I don't know how to fix this. The firmer I am the more reactionary she becomes. Any advice would be appreciated


This is a very old thread.

Best to start a new thread in Dog Behaviour Section as you will probably get more help.

I'll report it to the Mods to get it closed to avoid confusion.


----------

